# Found REALLY Good Dorico Training for Us Noobs



## PaulieDC (Jan 9, 2022)

Dorico Basics: Notation Tools and Techniques Tutorial & Online Course - Dorico 101 Training Video By macProVideo.com


Dorico is Steinberg's flagship music notation software. Learn all you need to know to get started with Dorico, in this course by pianist, arranger and Steinberg




macprovideo.com





MacProVideo works just like Groove3, either monthly ingest-all-you-want or buy the courses outright. I have training from both, based on the teacher. This Dorico course came out in July 2021 so it’s relevant, and the instructor knows Dorico so well he could teach the course while flipping burgers at Duffy’s BBQ during Monday Night Football. I purchased the course because I’m new to notation programs and I will be going back through this course multiple times. If you work well in a DAW but want to get up to speed in Dorico, this is your course. One thing he does is point out the weird stuff that happens and how to deal with it… a LOT through the course. Also, he’s a Brit so he knows how to speak... says the guy with the Brooklyn accent (_anybody_ speaks better than me!)

I also discovered through this course that Dorico is one seriously powerful notation program, although I don’t have anything else to compare it to. But what I saw was sick, you seem to have a way to deal with all kinds of crazy situations for markings, etc. I don’t see how this extensive of an app could fully integrate with Cubase, I’d rather just have the ability for Dorico to import the Cubase file and have all of our articulations/ExpressionMaps and dynamics interpreted really well. Although I guess that’s integration, at least in one direction, lol.

Anyway, I own a truckload of online training and some courses you can skim through… not this, by the end you’ll understand what Dorico is about. Oh, after you subscribe or purchase on the site, you can watch or download the courses onto any iOS device, just search for the Non-Linear Education app (the MacProVideo app is deprecated). And these courses work just fine in a browser in Windows, the name is old, disregard the Mac part. 😄


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 9, 2022)

Just FYI - MacProVideo is the same company as Ask.Audio (NonLinear Educating Inc) - so if you don't need the video side of things, the monthly subscription is cheaper at $15 vs $25 month to month (or $10 vs $12 per month annual plan).

Even better, the Black Friday price for an annual sub is $72, which is super cheap!


----------

